# [Laptop] Sony Vaio - extrem langsam & ruckelt



## Cortuz (10. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen  ,

und zwar gehts um meinen Laptop. Es ist ein Sony Vaio SVF1521D7.
Habe ihn günstig gebraucht gekauft vor ein paar Monaten. Soweit ist alles in Ordnung damit.
Das Problem ist, das egal was man macht sei es am Desktop, Internet Surfen, Photoshop (da könnte ich es noch verstehen), ältere Spiele, einfach egal was, das es extrem langsam geht und ruckelt. Seiten brauchen ewig bis sie bei Firefox offen sind (Java, Flash aktuell).
Da es überall ruckelt, sprich auch offline, schließe ich die schlechte Internetleitung hier aus obwohl da auch etwas nicht stimmen kann. Dazu später.

Die Daten des Geräts:

Sony Vaio SVF1521D7EW
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit
Prozessor: Intel Pentium CPU 2117U @ 1.80GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB | 2x Samsung 4GB DDR3-1600
Grafik 1: Intel HD Graphics 2500 onboard
Grafik 2: NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M 1GB
Festplatte: Kingston SV300S37A120G 120 GB SSD


Internet Speedtest per WLAN ergab gerade folgendes:

Ping: 77ms
Download: 1.08 Mbps
Upload: 0.54 Mbps

Bei einer DSL 16.000 Leitung. Laptop im selben Raum wie der Router (ca 4 Meter entfernt)

Das Betriebssystem hat der Vorbesitzer schon installiert deshalb kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen.
Er hat auch die originale Festplatte HDD durch die eingebaute 120 GB SSD getauscht.
Könnte es an der Festplatte liegen, das die vielleicht defekt ist? Da es ja scheinbar ein Hardware Problem ist. Oder Windows neuinstallieren / ältere Windows Version installieren?
Über Tipps würd ich mich sehr freuen.

Da ich jetzt schon den Thread hier offen hab würd ich gern noch wissen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt das alles via GEFORCE Grafikkarte verarbeitet wird? Oder wird das automatisch vom System aus gemacht sobald Bedarf besteht?

Vielen Dank & beste Grüße


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. März 2018)

Hallo Cortuz!

Willkommen im PCGHe-Forum!  



Cortuz schrieb:


> Könnte es an der Festplatte liegen, das die vielleicht defekt ist? Da es ja scheinbar ein Hardware Problem ist.


 Die Kingston ist eine hochwertige SSD.
Daran sollte es nicht liegen.

Laß das mal laufen:

AdwCleaner | heise Download
CCleaner Professional - The world's most trusted PC Cleaner (nur Analyse und Aufräumen).

Dann nimmst Du den Haken bei der Festplatte im Explorer unter
Rechtsklick im Explorer - Eigenschaften - Allgemein - Zulassen, ... indiziert werden
 raus.



Cortuz schrieb:


> ältere Windows Version installieren?


 Wenn Windows 10 läuft, laß es so.


Cortuz schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt schon den Thread hier offen hab würd ich gern noch wissen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt das alles via GEFORCE Grafikkarte verarbeitet wird? Oder wird das automatisch vom System aus gemacht sobald Bedarf besteht?


Genau so geht es.
Sobald 3D-Leistung gefordert wird, schaltet sich die Zusatzgrafikkarte ein.

Das BIOS könnte man mal aktualisieren:
BIOS (Windows 10 32bit...) | Sony DE
und den WLAN Treiber neu installieren:
Downloads fur Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6235, Dualband.


----------



## Abductee (10. März 2018)

Wie schaun denn die SMART-Werte der SSD aus?
CrystalDiskInfo | heise Download


----------



## fotoman (10. März 2018)

Cortuz schrieb:


> Internet Speedtest per WLAN ergab gerade folgendes:
> 
> Ping: 77ms
> Download: 1.08 Mbps
> Upload: 0.54 Mbps


Auch wenn diese Tests oft nichts taugen, aber da schafft ja selbst mein Handy per LTE mit schlechtem Empfang mehr, Wie sind denn die Werte mit einem anderen Gerät am selben WLan?

Bei 4m Entfernung könne man auch mal auf die Idee kommen, das WLan auszuschließen und mit einen ganz altmodischen, aber dafür fast immer problemlos funktionierenden Netzwerkkabel zu testen.



Cortuz schrieb:


> Das Betriebssystem hat der Vorbesitzer schon installiert deshalb kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen.


Wer weiss, was der da wie installiert hat. Der Taskmanager ist Dein Freund und sagt Dir wenigstens, ob die CPU, die HDD oder sonst enie Komponente ertwas tut oder ob die HW u.U. bremst oder ob die CPU gar mit zu langsam getaktet ist. Dann könnte man auch noch CrysalDiskMark laufen lassen, U.-U. ist auch das Netzteil zu schwach und er weigert sich mit NT den Akku mit zu benutzen. 

Und naja, wozu Du Flash oder Java installiert hast, wirst Du wohl ganz genau wissen. Insb., da dies im Zusammenhang mit dem Browser erwähnt wird.

Mein Vorgehen wäre:
Backup-Image des Gesamtsystems erstellen (lieber ein langsames System wie garkeins)
Gerätemanager anschauen (sind überhaupt alle Treiber installiert)
Taskmanager und u.U. noch CPU-Z anschauen
CrysalDiskMark laufen lassen.
Live LiveCD booten und damit die Perfornace beobachten.
Wenn nichts zu fineden ist: Windwos neu installieren, vorher beim Hersteller nach aktuellen Treiben suchen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. März 2018)

Ist da nebenher ein Antivir-Programm oder etwas ähnliches aktiv?
Der Pentium 2117U ist mit seinen 1,8 GHz nun wahrlich keine Rakete. Durchaus möglich, dass die CPU einbricht und limitiert, wenn da zu viele Prozesse im Hintergrund laufen. Gerade das Flash und Java ist auch ziemlich CPU-lastig.


----------

